# Next Gen guitars and Tolex glue



## Jason_K (May 24, 2021)

I’m not sure if anyone has experienced this but I thought I’d post it as a warning “Buyer be aware”. I was redoing the Tolex on a fender amp and thought I’d order supplies from Next Gen guitars. The Tolex was fine but the glue was rubber and they’d removed the label so obviously I couldn’t check expiration date. Called them up and they said sorry no refund. It says on their website (of course near the bottom) warning not to purchase in the winter because it may freeze. I didn’t read that far down but why is it available in the winter then? And why no label? Anyway my recommendation is avoid Next Gen. The other suppliers are much better.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think you can expect a response here. Next Gen has a pretty stellar reputation around these parts. My experience definitely differs from yours pretty dramatically.

@jbealsmusic


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe Next Jen's glue isn't to your liking, but he can really play guitar!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I just had an email conversation with Jonathan and he recommended not ordering with the temperatures. Made some suggestions to source similar glue locally.

I have ordered from Next Gen and have received advise on things that are not related to my purchases. I will continue to do business with them in the future.

it is clearly stated on the site that you will not be refunded if it freezes.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I use their Tolex glue and I'm very happy with it. No, I've never had it shipped in the winter time.
No matter where you buy that glue, it comes in that same container with no label. All it says is "Do Not Freeze".

As far as dealing with NextGen goes, they are, and will remain, my first choice. I've never had anything but absolute perfect service and great products from them.

Sorry about your luck


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

So... We should all avoid them because the OP can't read?
I understand the frustration. But telling people to avoid a company because you failed to read the fine print is pretty childish.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have found NextGen to be an awesome resource. This account changes nothing for me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I've found NextGen to be an excellent dealer and haven't ever had an issue with them. I'm sorry you had a self-inflicted bad experience. You didn't read the page of the product where it is clearly stated, in *BOLD, *that it could become damaged during cold months and you ordered anyway. Then you gave them a bad review because you screwed up and came here to further shit on them. Pretty lame...


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Well this isn’t going as expected, I’m betting.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

is it the same as contact cement?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Once there, spread it on ice cream, you never know.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> is it the same as contact cement?


same idea, but not totally the same stuff.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Would it be fair to ask Next Gen not to ship products they sell that should not be shipped? Although it's in the body of the description, it might be nice of them to look out for their customers and tell them directly about the issue of freezing. Or move the freezing warning to a big red flag over the product photos? Technically Next Gen is clear and absolved but pissed off customers isn't what they want either. Alternatively, if I was running a business, pissing off customers would be my business lol.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> Would it be fair to ask Next Gen not top ship products they sell that should not be shipped? Although it's in the body of the description, it might be nice of them to look out for their customers and tell them directly about the issue of freezing. Or move the freezing warning to a big red flag over the product photos? Technically Next Gen is clear and absolved but pissed off customers isn't what they want either. Alternatively, if I was running a business, pissing off customers would be my business lol.


I’ve had good experience with NexGen. I agree that it would be easier for them to take additional steps to prevent this from happening.

It’s brutal to start a project and find out at the last minute that you have to wait 9 months or drive to
another country to buy the product.


----------



## Frenchy (Mar 23, 2011)

Never had nothing but excellent service with NextGen !

Asked tons of questions with great quick replies from them. 

Great to have Canadian suppliers with personal service.

As for the OP, Welcome ,,, its great that you joined here, you might learn how to read ...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm a customer first... As a customer, I've had these kinds of situations happen to me, and it just plain sucks. So, I totally get why he's upset, and fully understand his desire to share his bad experience. That is everyone's privilege, especially in the internet age. So, share your story. It's important.

There have been many times in my life where I ignored warnings (willingly or by mistake) on products, and been left with bad results. Parts that didn't fit that I thought we be fine, electronics outside of the measurements that I thought they should be, etc. Specific to this situation, I've had this exact experience as a customer before I ever started Next Gen. I spent a small fortune ordering glue from the US, and it showed up useless. It's one of the primary reasons why I avoided selling tolex glue at Next Gen for years, until this fall when enough customers pressured me into it that I finally gave in.

However, I didn't want what happened to me to happen to one of my customers, so I added repeated warnings in a couple of spots in the product description, in bold, and even added recommendations for products potential customers can find locally so they can get what they need without the same risks. I wouldn't have included any of those things if I just wanted to make a sale and take peoples' money.



Jason_K said:


> The Tolex was fine but the glue was rubber and *they’d removed the label so obviously I couldn’t check expiration date.*


As I said on the phone, we did not remove the label. It's just as @Lincoln pointed out: "No matter where you buy that glue, it comes in that same container with no label."

The glue is an industrial adhesive, only available in very large drums. The supplier we get it from pours it out of the drums into the smaller resalable 1qrt and 1gal containers. They don't label those smaller containers. It is the same supplier that probably 80% of people in North America get their "tolex" glue, and it's the same glue that almost all "tolex glue" sellers sell. Chances are if you've ever purchased something called "tolex glue", you already bought from them (or have bought the same glue from another seller).

I agree, there should be a label. Or, at least, an expiry date written on the bottles. I've brought it to their attention before. But, like most of the suppliers we deal with, we are but ants among gods. They barely even want our money, let alone our opinions. That's just the reality of owning a small business in our parts supply industry. Until we're spending millions a year, we just don't matter to any of them. And that mentality is getting so much WORSE throughout the current worldwide supply chain collapse. But, that's a conversation over few hours of psychotherapy sessions, or a few cases of beer-ranting with colleagues. Not really for this thread...



MarkM said:


> I just had an email conversation with Jonathan and he recommended not ordering with the temperatures. Made some suggestions to source similar glue locally.
> 
> I have ordered from Next Gen and have received advise on things that are not related to my purchases. I will continue to do business with them in the future.


Thank you for sharing that. Case in point... When people ask, I literally tell them not to buy it during the winter. That is because I want to make sure people get a glue that will work for them. I don't just want to make a sale.



player99 said:


> Would it be fair to ask Next Gen not to ship products they sell that should not be shipped?


That's a fair question. Our website is our complete catalog with real-time inventory. Since we offer curbside pickup and many people from out of town send people in to pick up their orders, I opted not to restrict the glue sales during winter months. It arrives in good shape from our supplier and sits at a safe temperature in our warehouse. So, we put those warnings up on the product pages so people would know not to order it to be shipped during winter. Some people take the risk anyways. For most, it has worked out just fine. Maybe it didn't ship as far, or shipped during a warm stretch, or wasn't exposed to sub-freezing temperatures for long enough to do any real damage (spending more time in warehouses and depots than on trucks on the road). I don't know and can't predict if/when it will work out ok, so I always advise against it. But, I won't prevent people from ordering if they want to risk it.

I've moved the warnings (and alternative glue suggestions) to the very top of the product description. The photos that we currently have are provided by the supplier. As soon as I have the time, I will take a new photo of the 1qrt bottle to more accurately reflect the fact that there is no label on the bottle. Hopefully those things help.

Anyways, like I said, it's good for people to share their experiences. Good and bad. We can all learn from them. And, as a business, hopefully we can improve from them.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'm a customer first... As a customer, I've had these kinds of situations happen to me, and it just plain sucks. So, I totally get why he's upset, and fully understand his desire to share his bad experience. That is everyone's privilege, especially in the internet age. So, share your story. It's important.
> 
> There have been many times in my life where I ignored warnings (willingly or by mistake) on products, and been left with bad results. Parts that didn't fit that I thought we be fine, electronics outside of the measurements that I thought they should be, etc. Specific to this situation, I've had this exact experience as a customer before I ever started Next Gen. I spend a small fortune ordering glue from the US, and it showed up useless. It's one of the primary reasons why I avoided selling tolex glue at Next Gen for years, until this fall when enough customers pressured me to do that I finally gave in.
> 
> ...


Where's the video you did playing and singing an original song?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Amazing response. I'm not a client but I can tell you right now, I will be soon.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

player99 said:


> Where's the video you did playing and singing an original song?


lol I wouldn't exactly call it singing. That might offend actual singers. 😜


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'm a customer first... As a customer, I've had these kinds of situations happen to me, and it just plain sucks. So, I totally get why he's upset, and fully understand his desire to share his bad experience. That is everyone's privilege, especially in the internet age. So, share your story. It's important.
> 
> There have been many times in my life where I ignored warnings (willingly or by mistake) on products, and been left with bad results. Parts that didn't fit that I thought we be fine, electronics outside of the measurements that I thought they should be, etc. Specific to this situation, I've had this exact experience as a customer before I ever started Next Gen. I spent a small fortune ordering glue from the US, and it showed up useless. It's one of the primary reasons why I avoided selling tolex glue at Next Gen for years, until this fall when enough customers pressured me into it that I finally gave in.
> 
> ...


👍🏻🤟🏻


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> lol I wouldn't exactly call it singing. That might offend actual singers. 😜


Come on, please link to it. I looked and couldn't find it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Here you are!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

player99 said:


> Here you are!


EXCELLENT!!! VERY IMPRESSIVE in all regards!

Thanks @player99


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Having visited NextGen many times, and stood around shmoozing with Jon, I can assure one and all that the premises are adequately heated, so nothing is going to freeze on the shelf. Can anyone assure what the temperature will be once things _leave_ NextGen? I doubt it. It was in the minus 20s here today in Ottawa (with wind chill), but will be above freezing tomorrow. Our son in Halifax is normally able to abandon his boots and heavy coat all year round, but is currently dealing with a blizzard and freezing weather. Not Saskatchewan cold, but cold enough to freeze packages on the back of the truck. 

Is it reasonable to order this glue between, say, November and April? Depends where and depends when. Plenty of places in Canada provide little climatic challenge to the glue for upwards of 300 days a year, and nobody knows when the other 60+ might occur, not Jon and not Purolator/Canada Post. I suppose there ARE times of year where one can assure that a bottle of the glue will remain at an appropriate temperature from the NextGen shelf to one's mailbox. But then there's Calgary, where it can snow in August and be bikini snowboarding weather in February. So really, the best one can do is to maybe increase the font size on the warning, and place it where it can't be overlooked, or wait until you know its safe "out there".


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Other links to @jbealsmusic 's song:





__





Right Now by Jonathan Beals


Stream and Save Right Now - Distributed by DistroKid



distrokid.com


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

@Jason_K you really need to take a deep breath, gain a little perspective and take a little personal responsibility here.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'm a customer first... As a customer, I've had these kinds of situations happen to me, and it just plain sucks. So, I totally get why he's upset, and fully understand his desire to share his bad experience. That is everyone's privilege, especially in the internet age. So, share your story. It's important.
> 
> There have been many times in my life where I ignored warnings (willingly or by mistake) on products, and been left with bad results. Parts that didn't fit that I thought we be fine, electronics outside of the measurements that I thought they should be, etc. Specific to this situation, I've had this exact experience as a customer before I ever started Next Gen. I spent a small fortune ordering glue from the US, and it showed up useless. It's one of the primary reasons why I avoided selling tolex glue at Next Gen for years, until this fall when enough customers pressured me into it that I finally gave in.
> 
> ...





Brunz said:


> Amazing response. I'm not a client but I can tell you right now, I will be soon.



And as promised, a few months later, Next Gen got my whole order for my build. No questions asked, that response means that I know I can trust the folks handling my parts for my project to have to same care and attention to detail I will. Probably more... I am kind of a hack


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@jbealsmusic I am completely out of tolex glue  Any thoughts on when it might be safe to ship again? Right now in Alberta it's dipping to -1 or -2 at night, and seeing double digits in the day time. 

Take a chance, or wait 2 weeks??


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Jason_K said:


> I’m not sure if anyone has experienced this but I thought I’d post it as a warning “Buyer be aware”. I was redoing the Tolex on a fender amp and thought I’d order supplies from Next Gen guitars. The Tolex was fine but the glue was rubber and they’d removed the label so obviously I couldn’t check expiration date. Called them up and they said sorry no refund. It says on their website (of course near the bottom) warning not to purchase in the winter because it may freeze. I didn’t read that far down but why is it available in the winter then? And why no label? Anyway my recommendation is avoid Next Gen. The other suppliers are much better.


I've been dealing with NextGen for many years. They are by far, the best company to purchase guitar related gear from that I've ever used. Your one experience, although unfortunate for you, doesn't mean dick when it comes to their reputation.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

also been dealing with Nextgen for years
excellent service , quick filling of orders , no BS , 5 stars .....
just an all around good company to deal with.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The OP hasn't been back here since January after I guess he saw the responses. Probably will never be back. Pretty much a TROLL!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> The OP hasn't been back here since January after I guess he saw the responses. Probably will never be back. Pretty much a TROLL!


I am glad he came, mostly because @jbealsmusic had such a well crafted and collected response that now I have no question where to buy parts. Just got my first order in the other day. I probably would not have been so inclined, or may have never really paid attention to yet another retailer that gets mentioned on GC as there are a few.... but that sold it. So hats off to the angry man for helping me out.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Chito said:


> The OP hasn't been back here since January after I guess he saw the responses. Probably will never be back. Pretty much a TROLL!


He chose the wrong place to try & sheet on Next Gen. 

I've been ordering from Next Gen fairly regularly ever since they opened, and I've never had anything less than absolute perfection from them.

EDIT:
I was curious so I looked it up. My past orders with Next Gen are listed 10 orders per page. There are 6 pages of old orders, so I think that means I've ordered 60 times.
60 orders without even the slightest mistake. For this day & age, I would say that was pretty Foo King incredible. JB is one smart cookie to pull that off.


----------



## Nino10 (10 mo ago)

I understand the frustration. But telling people to avoid a company because you failed to read the fine print is pretty childish.


----------

